# Gas tank to carb fuel lines 67 GTO w/ac&smog



## wipeoutwilly (Feb 15, 2012)

Need help running fuel lines from frame up to carb. 67 GTO AC car with AIR has two lines from tank on frame and fuel pump with three outlets and fuel filter with three outlets.
Have heard dont need to use three on both. And there are two ways to run the lines. Can you help with correct set up?


----------

